# Tissot watches: warranty?



## white (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've received Tissot watches as a present and I have a question about it's warranty. The box has got an international warranty booklet and plastic card, titled international warranty, with bar code, but empty - with no information about dealer, model, date and stamp. As I can understand, the dealer should hand write or print this information there. Can anybody tell me what does it mean and do I have a Tissot warranty for watches or are they from a grey dealer and I should look for a warranty from original seller?

Thank you.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like you got a Gray Market watch.


----------



## francisfaustino (Feb 2, 2008)

i was just wondering, if the warranty card is blank, what is stopping people from filling it out with an address of an authorized dealer...? will Tissot be able to tell that the watch was sold without warranty...?


----------



## white (Feb 4, 2008)

I just wanted to ask the same question. What if I'll put there address of an authorized dealer?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Dealer has a stamp and Tissot can trace which AD got what.


white said:


> I just wanted to ask the same question. What if I'll put there address of an authorized dealer?


----------



## drm31078 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just bought a watch from Jared's who is an authorized tissot dealer. I chose to pay a little extra for peace of mind. I got home and noticed the warranty card was not filled out. So I went back and the guy didn't really seem like he knew what he was doing. He filled it out and stamped it with an ordinary Jared's stamp (with store name, address, etc). Is this all they need to do? Is there suppose to be a special Tissot stamp or something? I have the original receipt as well, so am I covered as far as the watch being under tissot warranty and having the proper documentation proving authenticity?

Thanks!


----------



## Drbalance (May 23, 2008)

I had a Seastar 660 that needed repairing under warranty (loosing time) and the Warranty card was incomplete. It had the model number year/month of purchase and the store name that was all hand written by the jeweller, no stamp. Tissot didn't as a single question and repaired the watch, perfectly I might add.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

drm31078 said:


> I just bought a watch from Jared's who is an authorized tissot dealer. I chose to pay a little extra for peace of mind. I got home and noticed the warranty card was not filled out. So I went back and the guy didn't really seem like he knew what he was doing. He filled it out and stamped it with an ordinary Jared's stamp (with store name, address, etc). Is this all they need to do? Is there suppose to be a special Tissot stamp or something? I have the original receipt as well, so am I covered as far as the watch being under tissot warranty and having the proper documentation proving authenticity?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like you've got it all covered. Authorized dealar's store stamp on the warranty card and original receipt is what you need. |>


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

In my experience, it doesn't matter too much who filled the card out. A lot of dealers will stamp the card with a return address ink stamp... others will just hand write it in.

Essentially if stores don't fill the card out, unethical consumers could wait 4 or 5 years until there watch is due for a service, fill out the blank card and have it done for free.

This is why, in Australia at least, Swatch Group are cracking down on the distribution of warranty cards to dealers. Each watch sent to a retail store has one card only. If it goes missing it'll cost the store AUD$35 to get a new one. 

Brands like Longines and Omega are now sending pre-printed warranty cards with all watches to prevent staff forgetting.


----------

